# Bikes made exclusively for SSBBW/SSBHM?



## da3ley (Sep 9, 2018)

Just wondering here if anyone has ever ordered a custom made bikes for us SS? I'm seriously thinking of it. What do you think of them if you dont mind giving an opinion....?

https://zizebikes.com/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2018)

Now you have me interested in buying a bike!


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 12, 2018)

I’ve heard a couple people talk about it, the biggest issue is just the weight load being handled followed by making sure the seat is comfortable. You might also want to look at a recumbent bike.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 20, 2018)

I wish to have a bicycle too!!!


----------



## LizzieJones (Sep 20, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> You might also want to look at a recumbent bike.



Those bikes are no good for people like me who carry a ton of weight in their legs.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Mar 1, 2022)

In this country the bikes have to be ordered in but that is a days wait. 230 kilogram rated. Fat tyres but all the mountain bikers like those. Passing knees and ankles through 120 degrees of motions prevents joint and fluid issues.
Electric motors are not exercise.
Greater Freedom than walking. 
Biking is good but avoid Automobile contact.


----------

